# Foaming and Grinding



## peacefulpasture (Oct 6, 2010)

OK-if you can think of anything else I can do to help my girl...2yo nubian doe, in otherwise goodhealth, no recent food changes or vaccinations or worming. We noticed she wasnt out of the barn with the rest of the herd and found her inside-she was foaming at the mouth (white with bubbles) and was grinding her teeth. I tried to see if there was an ostruction and she struggled against me (not like her) and lots of half chewed grass came out, no other obstruction. No rumen noises but no visible bloating on left side. I gave her 1 tblsp tide with 60cc gatorade-which she hated!. Some small belches but nothing huge-gave some baking soda, massaged left side, keeping her walking-not sure what else to do-all vitals are within goat norms...any thots or suggestions? :help:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I would keep giving her baking soda -- add a little water to it to make a pasty ball and shove it into her mouth. Do this more then once through out the day/night till you see relief.

another thing you can do is give some activated charcoal just in case she ate something poisonous (could be in hay or in pasture).


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I totally agree with giving the activated charcoal...grinding of teeth normally means pain and no gut sounds and the foamy mouth can be indicative of poisoning.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes....I would recommend activated charcoal as well....... :hug:


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

When my Nubian buckling was about 4 months old he ate an apple slice and got the skin stuck. he did the same thing, The foaming helped clear the skin out I think. So now when we feed him, we make sure the food isnt a possible choking hazard.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

charcoal is a must.. you have to get her gut going again or she could become septic and you'll lose her.. I've had this happen to two kids and both of them were lost despite my best efforts with charcoal, iv's and rumen massages..

the baking soda will help too, but it wont do the same thing as the charcoal


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is she doing today.... :hug:


----------

